# Lawncare



## bulminnow (Oct 11, 2007)

Residential and Commercial, irrigation, maintenance. Free estimates with competitive pricing. Discount for forum members.

Bain Matthews

850-232-4891


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I will vouch that Bain does an Excellent Job! :letsdrink


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe you already do our business; although never knew you guys were forum members. We are getting shaggy, and planned on getting you back on it next week. I'll get Marie to call you, but beware, she has a knack saving that extra dime.





Mark


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump for a good company. Bains dad rides herd over the crew most times. Good work!!:usaflag


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

GREAT SERVICE FROM A GREAT GUY!!!


----------

